# Stump Re-design (Fairy House)



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

The wind brought down one of our pine trees. I could have spent a few hours removing it, but opted to avoid that kind of labor and, instead, spent around a hundred hours dressing it up.:grin:

This measures about 18" square and about 24" tall. The top lifts off to allow access to solar powered lights for the windows, but is secured in anticipation of the 50 mph, or better, winds we get each year. All the shakes were hand split. Of course, all the siding was cut from cedar I had laying around. The 16 windows are plexi and glow by way of the solar lights inside. 

It still isn't done. I have windows with shake awnings and doors, also with awnings, that will be installed in the stump. As well, I have an elevator for one of the main house entry doors and stairs for the other. The base is littered with mushrooms that would make the best expert scratch his or her head. For the heck up it, I'll fire up the scroll saw and cut out a few Plexiglass butterflies on wires to adorn it too. In time, who knows, maybe I'll put a for rent sign out and see if I can lure in an elf, troll, gnome and org or two. Maybe another dragon.

To anyone interested:

STAIN: The cedar shakes were darkened using the steel wool and vinegar approach (even if the "stain" is light, it will darken wood when it dries and the darker the mix the darker the shakes go).


FINISH: Since this will take a beating from hot summer sun, sprinklers and a bit of snow, I wanted to be able to maintain the finish with relative ease. As such, I used the good old pine tar pitch, turpentine and boiled linseed oil approach. I thinned the pine tar with "about" a cup and a half of turpentine, though mineral spirits or paint thinner would work too. When the pine tar is dissolved, it should drip off the brush like oil or even just a bit thinner. To that I added "about" 1/3 cup boiled linseed oil. If it thickened too much, I thinned a bit more.

This finish stinks for a few days, so watch for splashes on your cloths and consider disposable gloves. The finish should soak into dry wood on the first coat or two. If it builds too much, before soaking in, thin a bit more. The thinner can always evaporate off [to California].

The idea is to leave mostly a pin tar pitch finish you can touch, after a few days, and not have it come off on you.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

What's a hundred hours when you're having fun...:grin:

That is some amazing work...fantastic detail...and the patience to make all those little pieces...! ! !

I'm speechless...! ! !


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's some phenomenal tough act to follow work you've done there Kelly...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent. A true work of art.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That is just really, really cool, Kelly! Be sure to show us some photos when it's dusk and the lights are on.

David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's quite a job Kelly. What I find even more amazing is that you must be one of the few lucky men on the planet to have finished the wife's to do list.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Neat project!! You build it inside and then fasten to the stump?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Impressive job Kelly . I’m surprised you didn’t work in Hollywood designing sets


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You are a true artist, Kelly, just a fantastic job. You have more patience than I do. I hope the hot sun over there doesn't eat it up. 
Were you able to salvage any wood from the Pine Tree?
HErb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice, but I would like to see a spiral staircase, wrapping around the stump, leading to the door.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Was thinking about it, but opted for the stained glass elevator, instead. Too, there are other doors and windows going in, as well as other stairs, so it'd be a big fight to put together something that might get vandalized by some scumbag.




JOAT said:


> Nice, but I would like to see a spiral staircase, wrapping around the stump, leading to the door.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Dejure said:


> so it'd be a big fight to put together something that might get vandalized by some scumbag.


Unfortunately, very true. Some kind of proximity alarm maybe. Say a large pit bull.
.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Unbelievable work Kelly.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I see the work those guys and gals do and it puts me back to humble, when I'm thinking something I did was of any significance. It's kind of like being proud of the shop I've assembled. It's an eighteen hundred square foot beast with a couple good bandsaws, a 4'x6' caver, cabinet saw, three dust collectors (two four bag), etc. and it is all paled by ONE of my friend's combines (including the shop).



RainMan 2.0 said:


> Impressive job Kelly . I’m surprised you didn’t work in Hollywood designing sets


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is so darn cute


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well I certainly hope it's located in plain sight where it can be viewed and appreciated by passerbyers. Don't care what spell checker says, that's the word I want. Really great detail and workmanship.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like a nice fun project and great use of that old stump. 

I remove several pine stumps when we had 8 trees removed and spent several days digging, chopping roots, and filling holes. It would have been more fun to have done something like this because I could have said "see what I did" and people could see something spectacular instead of seeing, essentially, nothing.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW !!! I love it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Bogglement!* Holy Hanna, Kelly...Wow! just Wow!!!


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Kelly,

Wow, that is impressive. Great job.

Frank


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cool. I love it!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...'Build it and they will come.' 
I'm fairy sure that would apply in this case.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I knew an old burnt out hippie that carved whimsical houses out of stumps for garden art, but yours beats that 10-1.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I knew an old burnt out hippie that carved whimsical houses out of stumps for garden art, but yours beats that 10-1.
> Herb


then some...


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

Wowzers, amazing work! You must have the patience of Job to pull that off.

I got my honey do list done, but it took being laid off for 3 months to do it. Seems like I built repaired or cleaned something every day. Well, in all truth she did ask me to clean the carpet and that isn't done...but it is not officially on the list on the fridge door. 

Gavin


----------



## MikeBee (Jun 6, 2020)

Beautiful work Kelly. Love all the detail you put into it.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I tried to calculate the number of parts in that Kelly but I gave up at five plus five. Looks great!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What a work of art you've created! I'd keep your eyes peeled for fairies flitting in and out because I can't imagine that every fairy in the neighborhood, heck even the county, that wouldn't want to move in. How fanciful can you get.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

In answer to the question of where it was built, it was built inside and just sits down over the stump, about six inches.


In answer to the salvage of the pine tree, I cut the main tree into 2' sections and kept many of the thicker branches. I go out and grab pieces from time to time for various projects. Many of section of the old tree has been turned for projects. Otherwise, I cut sections into blocks and go from there, be it a bandsaw box or what have you.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Kelly.
Regarding the finishing I´d like to know if it is able to protect your marvelous art from termites and other bugs.

BTW, super nice job.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Everything I read about my mix suggests bugs hate it. That said, I suspect even used motor oil would get you down the road. I've used GALLONS upon gallons of it on wood fences and shingles.




papasombre said:


> Hi, Kelly.
> Regarding the finishing I´d like to know if it is able to protect your marvelous art from termites and other bugs.
> 
> BTW, super nice job.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

At one time in yesteryear I remember using all the used motor oil on the 1200' driveway to keep the dust down.
Herb


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Herb,

My Uncle did this for years until the county said no more. He had a grain truck and my Dad made a trough on the back of the truck. He could do about 2 passes to do the front of his house. Obviously he lived on a gravel road.

Frank


----------

